

MADE IN THE USA: Child Labor and Tobacco - DanBC
http://mm.hrw.org/content/made-usa-child-labor-tobacco

======
palakchokshi
Then with what authority does the USA go to China or Bangladesh or any other
country telling them to stop child labor? This is despicable.

------
happyscrappy
How does this not run afoul of labor laws, this "article" contains no
information.

~~~
DanBC
There are exemptions in US labor laws for farming.

Thus it is legal in the US to employ 12 year old children for 72 hour weeks on
tobacco farms.

Here's a BBC report
[http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-27350413](http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-27350413)
(sorry for mobile link)

Protective clothing was trash bags with holes for arms and head.

